# has anyone tried Metal Resue?



## oquinn (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm thinkin on it....


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 8, 2014)

thread all about it.....HERE


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Jan 8, 2014)

*Metal Rescue*

I've used it and it works great. Kinda pricey at $25 per gallon from Home Depot but i recommend it. You can re-use it and it's completely safe. Removed surface rust from a hockey stick chain guard i got for my 35 Cycleplane and other stuff. Tom


----------



## jpromo (Jan 8, 2014)

I can't vouch for metal rescue, but I can vouch for Evaporust. Same idea. Different product maybe. Same price unfortunately. Great for smaller parts that you can leave submerged, but since you can't really cut it with anything to stretch it, large parts are a no-go. I have had some luck soaking shop towels and wrapping them to a larger part with saran wrap. Not as good as submerging, but a good start.


----------



## Dramas (Jan 10, 2014)

I have used Metal Rescue and it is pretty cool!  I still spent hours scrubbing with steel wool and wd40 even after soaking for a day or so.  I just gave up on it looking perfect.  Seemed to work really well on zinc parts.  Here are some before and after photos of a hub.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 29, 2014)

I did, but it was cost prohibitive so I switched to oxalic acid bath and a brass bristle brush.


----------



## spoker (Aug 21, 2014)

Have an accident with all those acids and the cost of the good stuff will pale in comparison to th hospital bills


----------

